# Peruvian Tunki Mayo Coffee



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

From the Cusco region of Peru, and grown at altitudes of 1300-1800m, Tunki coffee is a beautifully balanced Peruvian coffee, sweet chocolate with floral notes - a great all rounder.

Peru Tunki is a winner of a number of awards from the SCAA (Specialty Coffee Association of America) and was said to be the best coffee in the world by them in 2010. Not only does this coffee have a floral brightness with a lovely acidity but it has a smooth mouthfeel giving it such a well-rounded and complete cup, which tends to be unusual for coffees from this region.

Named after the Tunki bird or 'cockerel of the rocks', the Tunki plantation is located high above the city of Cusco near the town of Tunquimayo in south eastern Peru. The farm is run by Quechuan and Aymara people and is a member of CECOVASA, a renowned co-operative of coffee farms run by indigenous producers. In the cup Tunki has all the best attributes of the best Peruvian coffees, a rich chocolate body coupled with a delicate, lingering floral acidity and aroma that makes for an incredibly pleasing cup of coffee.

There is not a lot of this coffee around, but I have been offered some to roast and was wondering if anyone here would be interested in buying some? I can sell it for £4.00 for a 250g bag or £15 a kilo. Just testing the water to see what sort of interest there is before I order a load in!

Andy


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

How much are you looking at for delivery roughly?

Apart from that, could be interested in a bag or two


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Orders under £10 carriage is £3.99, between £10 and £49.99 is £5.99, over £50 is free.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Does it work as espresso? Are you taking it past the second crackle?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Works brilliantly as an espresso! - took the samples to just before second crack and definitely one of the best coffees I have tried!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure I'll order 1x 250g bag. Will paypal payment be ok?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Royal Mail are really making it hard for small batch roasters.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Packet

Length: over 353mm

Width: over 250mm

Thickness: over 25mm

Items over 610mm x 460mm x 460mm should be sent by Standard Parcel

Weight range First Class prices

0-100g £1.58

101-250g £1.96

251-500g £2.48

501-750g £3.05

I would settle for 200g to fall into the £1.96 postage range as I presume the packaging is around 10-15g?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Royal Mail are really making it hard for small batch roasters.


You're not wrong there. Even with a 227g bag it is almost impossible to get it under 250g for a reasonable postage band. Deserves its own thread


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> ...
> 
> I would settle for 200g to fall into the £1.96 postage range as I presume the packaging is around 10-15g?


The bag generally weighs 17g. packaging can be around 35g altogether (coffee bag + invoice + postage bag + labels)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I usually send my coffee out in a box - had problems with postage bags with bags getting punctured - the coffee bags have a bit more protection if they are in a box!! Postage a little higher but you know it'll arrive in one piece!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Sure I'll order 1x 250g bag. Will paypal payment be ok?


Yes, thanks - paypal will be fine! I'll order some in now and put it on the website then post a link on here for you in a day or two.

cheers

Andy


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds good. Shall be awaiting the link


----------



## MarianS (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi,

Do you still have some of this coffee? I just finished the one I bought from Peru last year and I will miss it. Would love to have 1 more kg.

Thanks,

Marian


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Try Moonroast who do a great Tunki. One of my favourites too.

https://www.moonroast.co.uk/collections/all-coffee/products/peru-tunki-coffee


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@MarianS

You are unlikely to find someone still has beans from a post 8 years ago, however @Jollybean has given you one pointer here's another

https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/products/peruvian-tunki?variant=6979763830807

and an alternative

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/south-america/products/peru-finca-las-pirias-la-coipa-500g

Bear in mind that coffee is a seasonal product and Peru has also been affected by Covid-19 restrictions meaning delays / issues with getting this years harvest underway (June to November) so may be a bit scarce until new crop landed in a couple of months

Hope of help and pop along to the introductions section and tell us a little of your coffee likes / dislikes

John


----------

